# 5.45x39



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone here have rifles chambered in 5.45x39? Today, I acquired my first "Commie Rifle" -- an AK-74, as well as an AR-15 chambered in 5.45x39 with a nice ACOG installed.

I have absolutely zero experience with this cartridge, but what I've read looks appealing (inexpensive to shoot & as deadly as 5.56x45).

The rifles I picked up came with a bunch of magazines -- however, I can't tell if the AK mags are for 7.62x39 or 5.45x39. I'm guessing that the followers and feed lips will be different?? The AR mags are definitely 5.56x45 mags -- but it appears that the 5.45x39 will work, but at a reduced capacity. I also walked away with about 4000 rds of Russian ammo -- so I'm good to go there.

Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

It is a lot of fun to shoot very low recoil,and pretty dead on target,if you want to have some real fun go to midwayusa.com and get you a 45 round mag. Just make sure any corrosive ammo you put through it you break it all the way down and clean it real good. the gas piston will be very dirty,you can get a stainless steel piston for about 13 dollors at midway....enjoy your new toy.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I assume that stainless steel piston is for the AK? The AR I got has an Adams Arms Gas Piston kit in it:


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

yes it is for the ak, not a must have item if you keep your guns clean but not a bad investment to make.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

To tell if your AK mags are for 5.45 look at the curve of the mag. A 7.62 mag will be "banana shaped" and the 5.45 mag will just have a slight curve in it.

Who built your bulgy -74? Put a quality commbloc red dot on it and enjoy that rifle and be surprised how accurate the round is. The -74 comp is very effective and recoil is negligible. If ya ever want to get rid of it let me know, I cant have enough -74s but I doubt you will when you can shoot for as cheap as 11 cents a pop! The surplus stuff is corrosive but not too bad, I just bring a bit of windex or a spray bottle with soapy water and spray it down at the range after shooting and then clean as normal when ever I get around to it.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The 5.45x39 round is basicly a necked down 7.62x39 case. It holds a .221 usually 60 grain FMJ bullet that cooks along around 3200fps. This bullet is long and slender and has an air space at the tip to induce tumbling upon striking the target. This velocity plus the tumbling causes some terrible wounds. Like a 5.56 NATO these bullets break up into many pieces to cause maximum tissue damage, unlike a 30 cal which stays pretty much intact.

AR mags for this round that I've seen were made from an AR mag and an AK mag riveted together. That was some years ago so there may be AR specific mags for that round.

As I also remember 47 and 74 mags were interchangable but most all 74s are some kind of plastic. An AR mag in that caliber would be much more curved than one for the 5.56 round.

Rick


----------

